# Boiler Inspection



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
in previous threads the danger of even small boilers has been discussed. Recently I finished a highly sophisticated steam operated turbine plant. As I wish to comply with the law, I want my system to be certified by a boiler inspector. Now how can I get in touch wit such an inspector here in Northern California? BTW, here a video clip of my power plant:


Regards


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

How about Inspector Clouseau....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

WHOA and WOE...

No Sight glass,
No injectors or pumps to replenish the water level,
No Pressure guage,
No Safety valve,
No way to dump the fire.

Never pass inspection!

Well... wait a minute. Safety valve is when the shell cracks and that will put out the fire so that takes care of two of the problems. 

Put a candle behind it and use the whole thing as the sight glass. There goes the third.

Hmmm...

Pressure guage... Maybe convert the speed of the turbine to gas escape velocity and if you know the size of the nozzle (hole in the shell) you might be able to convert that to a pressure value.

What's left... Injectors or pumps... Well... I see no way to add them... guess you fail inspection.

Sorry!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

How would you hydro something like that (??)


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Hopefully he won't have an "Eggsplosion"


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Perhaps a call to the OVA office might help.
[Office Vehicular Assesement ] because an Eggsplosion is no yolk


Im not signing my name .


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Henner, 

You need to get out of the house more! Fresh air! Sunshine! Talk to some people! Steam a locomotive with some close friends! 

Actually, the Egg Plant is great. What inspired you? 

Steve


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Do I see possibilities for a REAL "Eggliner"????


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys, 
so many excellent suggestions to get this steam plant certified/put to use. I guess I might get away with inspector Clouseau. Injector/feed pumps are indeed a problem. Hydro test was probably done by the hen while laying the egg. I actually wore safety glasses in case of an eggsplosion... The plant was inspired by building a non-conventional boiler. And yes, it would be the perfect prime mover for an eggliner; however I may have to tune the power/powertrain slightly. 
Regards


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

You'd get a much longer run if you used an Ostrich egg!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you take that on a plane to Diamondhead??? 

Larry


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Henner, 

This non-traditional modelling has gone too far. I demand an egg's-plant-ation! 

A marvel of whimsy, nicely done. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dan Rowe (Mar 8, 2009)

Interesting...usually with a boiler the change of state is liquid to vapor...this boiler will go from liquid to solid... that would wreck most turbines


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Rowe on 13 Aug 2009 08:44 PM 
Interesting...usually with a boiler the change of state is liquid to vapor...this boiler will go from liquid to solid... that would wreck most turbines 

Hmmm... I had not thought that the egg might not have been emptied of the usual content! I was wondering how the original content had been removed and replaced with water with only one hole or how a second hole (the usual method is to poke two holes, in opposite ends, and blow the contents out one from the other) had been sealed again. Hmmm... A hardboiled boiler.... ???


I guess I have to tell a story on myself... 

Way back when Amana was about the only company selling consumer Microwave Ovens (RadarRange) I bought one. I had heard that one should not attempt to heat an egg in it without breaking the yolk and that if one wanted to heat a pre-hardboiled egg it would have to be shelled and then pierced many times to vent any steam that would be created inside.

I had an egg that had been hardboiled the day before and kept in the fridge. I shelled it, then took a paring knife and pierced it many times all around it, but did not break the shape of the egg. I heated it for just 30 seconds in a small bowl in the RadarRange. When I removed it from the oven it was steaming a bit, so I shook a salt shaker in its general direction and went into the front room to watch TV and eat my egg. I sat down, held the bowl in front of me and picked up the whole egg. 

As I brought it to my mouth it exploded!

I had egg up my nose, in my eyes (behind my glasses), in my hair and all over the living room floor. I had no idea something as small as an egg could produce so much material to have hunks of it everywhere. My wife roared with laughter and said, "Clean it up." (No sympathy at all!)

I have since heated hardboiled eggs in a microwave many times, but I always break it up into at least a half dozen pieces and separate the yolk from the white... I also poke at it with my finger a few times before I even attempt to move it near my face!


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper Vaporo, 
I just tried to imagine your mishap with the egg. Pretty hilarious! In fact I blew out the egg with the air compressor almost turned to "0" and then flushing the inside a couple of times (triple-rinse...) I closed one of the holes with the good and trusty J-B weld. Now the idea with an Ostrich egg is tempting. 
Regards


----------

